# what happened to hascodes threads?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I have several questions on how to begin using his newest safestrap.

1)how doez it work....meaning i make a back up in unsafe....and then what.
2) do i need to reboot and then boot into safestrap and flash a safe rom?

Please anyone that has experience with this pleaze drop a link or just give tips as i am still learning


----------



## digitalr0gue (Oct 18, 2012)

Read his blog.

http://blog.hash-of-codes.com/

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

